# Résolution limitée sur Ubuntu.



## Membre 166078 (25 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Ubuntu 11.04 (32 bit)  sur mon Imac 2011 (voir signature) via la dernière version de VirtualBox. Tout s'est bien passé.
Cependant, j'ai remarqué que la résolution sur Ubuntu est limitée à 1024*768. J'ai mis à jour Ubuntu.
Cela m'embête quelque peu car cela fait tout petit sur un écran 1920*1080. :rateau:

Si quelqu'un pouvait me donner un coup de pouce, il serait le bienvenu.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## poissonfree (25 Septembre 2011)

J'avais trouvé ça qui fonctionnait pour ma 10.10 sous VirtualBox 


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un Imac de 27 pouces avec la version 10.6.3.
> J'ai installé VirtualBox avec comme distributions invitées :
> Ubuntu 9,10, mais aussi Kubuntu, Mandriva gnome et Kde et Windows Vista.
> ...



Sinon, tu peux aller voir >>> Le forum d'Ubuntu<<<


----------



## Membre 166078 (25 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir, 

je te remercie de ta réponse, le problème est résolu. Maintenant,  2 légers soucis se posent : 

Tout d'abord, j'ai installé chromium, en lieu et place de Firefox. Cependant, Chromium me demande a chaque démarrage d'être le navigateur par défaut, ce que je veux. Or, il ne prend pas en compte ma validation, bien qu'il soit le seul navigateur internet sur mon Ubuntu.

De plus, j'ai essayé de vérifier mon disque dur virtuel (par l'Utilitaire de disque sous Ubuntu, mais il me met une erreur comme quoi c'est impossible. Même soucis pour le démonter. Est-ce parce qu'il est virtuel ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## poissonfree (26 Septembre 2011)

Heu... là je passe la main :rose:


----------



## Membre 166078 (26 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je souhaiterai savoir si l'installation d'Ubuntu en natif sur mon iMac 21.5 2011 était possible, sans trop de problèmes par la suite (matériel non reconnu, etc).

De plus, je voulais savoir si je pouvais installer la version 64 bit d'Ubuntu 11.04, car sur le site http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/, il est précisé sur la page de téléchargement de prendre une version 32 bit pour les mac intel. 

Enfin dernier point, puis-je -à défaut de CD-R sous la main- faire une clé USB bootable ? Si oui, puis-je le faire avec Utilitaire de disque (l'image d'Ubuntu est en ISO) ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Amalcrex (2 Octobre 2011)

Pour le problème évoqué plus haut, pourquoi voudrais-tu "démonter" le disque dur où est installé ta distribution ?! 
Pour le navigateur ...... Lynx ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h19 ----------




parachuteman a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je souhaiterai savoir si l'installation d'Ubuntu en natif sur mon iMac 21.5 2011 était possible, sans trop de problèmes par la suite (matériel non reconnu, etc).
> 
> ...



Pour l'iMac je ne sais pas exactement, il faudrait se renseigner. Mais pour les portables MBP entre autre, je sais qu'il y a moyen de trouver tous les drivers. Pour la clé USB oui, mais il faut utiliser un logiciel qui va "décompresser" l'iso et le mettre dans la clé. Et enfin pour ton OS, en théorie le 64 bits est géré (pour W7 j'en suis certain), maintenant j'ai pas essayé pour Linux. Si tu testes ce serait sympa d'avoir le retour


----------



## Kumala (12 Octobre 2011)

poissonfree a dit:


> Sinon, tu peux aller voir >>> Le forum d'Ubuntu<<<



Sur internet il ya beaucoup de forums d'Ubuntu  
Les forums sont très informatives.


----------

